# Saugeyefest



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Maybe I should say feast, just got in from the rainy bite. Fished a central Ohio area with water after work tonight. Absolutely stumbled upon a school of active fish that acted like piranhas. 6 fish in the first 9 casts. Then a fish every 5 minutes of so for a total of 19 fish in an hour and half. Biggest fish was a 24....and no dink’s. Several popular lures did damage but I mixed in an unconventional lure to land the 3 biggest fish. Got some more cleaning to do.....going back tomorrow.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Congrats, but that sure is a super secretive "report" Haha! At least thow us a bone.... what was the unconventional lure?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Earthworms said:


> Maybe I should say feast, just got in from the rainy bite. Fished a central Ohio area with water after work tonight. Absolutely stumbled upon a school of active fish that acted like piranhas. 6 fish in the first 9 casts. Then a fish every 5 minutes of so for a total of 19 fish in an hour and half. Biggest fish was a 24....and no dink’s. Several popular lures did damage but I mixed in an unconventional lure to land the 3 biggest fish. Got some more cleaning to do.....going back tomorrow.


Oh man... and THAT is why we fish and fish and fish and on occasion you/we get a day like what you talk of. Good fishing tomorrow. Ifn ya need anywhere to "hold" any of those Eyes I can find a spot in my freezer. Thanx for the winter post.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Aim-9 sweetlime.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

No pics? Sounds like a blast...


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Raining , not killing my phone.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the lure info earthworms! I've never heard of that one, will definitely check it out! Way to get out there and get after them! That's an outing we all dream of!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Earthworms said:


> Raining , not killing my phone.


What are you doing replying then???...lol...I know...this was earlier.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Earthworms said:


> Maybe I should say feast, just got in from the rainy bite. Fished a central Ohio area with water after work tonight. Absolutely stumbled upon a school of active fish that acted like piranhas. 6 fish in the first 9 casts. Then a fish every 5 minutes of so for a total of 19 fish in an hour and half. Biggest fish was a 24....and no dink’s. Several popular lures did damage but I mixed in an unconventional lure to land the 3 biggest fish. Got some more cleaning to do.....going back tomorrow.




Cool story bro, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Cool story bro, thanks for sharing!


X2


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> No pics? Sounds like a blast...


 No pics after he got home before the cleaning!  Great job! Sounds like it was a good time!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just need to know,,, was it a LAKE, or RIVER? Shore casting right?

I was just about ready to head down to the O river, yesterday afternoon,,,, then it started pouring!
I just can't do 'POURING'! 
& it's still killing me,,,,, conditions should'a been perfect. TEMP, Flow, Color & MOON! :<(
Damn Rain.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Im guessing Indian. Move around, find open water, find fish


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Alum creek and I never take pics unless it’s a cold water muskie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Earthworms said:


> Maybe I should say feast, just got in from the rainy bite. Fished a central Ohio area with water after work tonight. Absolutely stumbled upon a school of active fish that acted like piranhas. 6 fish in the first 9 casts. Then a fish every 5 minutes of so for a total of 19 fish in an hour and half. Biggest fish was a 24....and no dink’s. Several popular lures did damage but I mixed in an unconventional lure to land the 3 biggest fish. Got some more cleaning to do.....going back tomorrow.


Good stuff! Sounds fun! I'm glad Santa is giving us all open lakes for xmas!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Earthworms said:


> Aim-9 sweetlime.


Sweet looking crank bait for sure!!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Earthworms said:


> Alum creek and I never take pics unless it’s a cold water muskie.


Glad your not taking pictures of everything like you use to from your "pro angler" days.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Earthworms said:


> Alum creek and I never take pics unless it’s a cold water muskie.


Do you work for CNN Dan?!?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I heard they stocked Alum with snook.


----------



## cjc (Feb 23, 2011)

odell daniel said:


> I heard they stocked Alum with snook.


Sounds like b/s to me


----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)

Got a few nice ones tonight on Minnows and bobber. The biggest one hit a rattletrap reeled really slow.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

german shorthair said:


> Got a few nice ones tonight on Minnows and bobber. The biggest one hit a rattletrap reeled really slow.


Would you be willing to say what body of water. Just curious, been hitting Alum last couple night without much luck. 1 last night on a HJ12 but nothing tonight. Now there was a guy not far from me tonight that had 2 when I left. Throwing the same colored HJ I was throwing, lol. I even mentioned too him that I usually get them on the pause cuz he was just slow reeling them in and wouldn’t you know he caught 1 on a pause the very next cast and lost one awhile later on the pause. Thanked me several times for the tip as I left empty handed shaking my head


----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Would you be willing to say what body of water. Just curious, been hitting Alum last couple night without much luck. 1 last night on a HJ12 but nothing tonight. Now there was a guy not far from me tonight that had 2 when I left. Throwing the same colored HJ I was throwing, lol. I even mentioned too him that I usually get them on the pause cuz he was just slow reeling them in and wouldn’t you know he caught 1 on a pause the very next cast and lost one awhile later on the pause. Thanked me several times for the tip as I left empty handed shaking my head


buckeye lake.


----------

